
Vector – Open-source Rust utility for logs, metrics and events - weitzj
https://vector.dev/
======
jeroenhd
Perhaps unrelated, but I appreciate the honest performance comparison graphs
on this website. Instead of just showcasing how much better this piece of
software is, it also clearly shows that there are cases where its competitors
are performing better.

Moet product pages I've seen just want to sell you their product, telling you
all about how it's better than everyone else. With graphs like these, I find
the product page to be a lot more representative and reliable than other sales
pages.

I wish more software developers would do this.

~~~
giancarlostoro
Seems to be really sweet in regards to memory which is one thing that kills me
about Logstash / ELK in general. I may have to further evaluate this one as a
sane alternative. The one nice thing that ELK has is Kibana though. Wonder how
I can generate decent dashboards for this. Would also love to see a database
option that is a little smarter. If ElasticSearch crashes or anything it
becomes inaccessible for a minute. We lost log data due to instability in
ElasticSearch.

~~~
zX41ZdbW
[https://github.com/timberio/vector/pull/693](https://github.com/timberio/vector/pull/693)

~~~
giancarlostoro
Nice, although ClickHouse seems to be a Yandex project. Not sure my boss would
appreciate ClickHouse, wonder how does this compare to ElasticSearch though?
I'm not looking for 8GB of RAM is not something I can sell my manager.

~~~
PeterZaitsev
Check out Altinity - this is US based Clickhouse vendor if your boss needs
commercial support and less ties to Russia

------
cthalupa
Slightly unfortunate naming, as there is already a Vector project in the
metrics space.

[http://getvector.io/](http://getvector.io/)

~~~
hnarn
It seems to be somewhat of a trend to prepend or somehow integrate the
language used in naming schemes to ensure you have a somewhat unique name,
something like "rvector" would at least make this a lot more searchable,
because I suspect most people would search for something like "vector rust"
with some additions anyway when looking for this.

~~~
CDSlice
The problem with searching "vector rust" is that vectors are one of the most
commonly used data structures in Rust and right now searching that will pull
up lots of info on Rust vectors (the data structure), not this project

------
swsieber
A nice discussion here 2 months ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20334779](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20334779)

------
lemmox
That's a nice list of sinks and I see the v0.5 Kafka source is already done a
few days ago.

1) is there any talk of breaking changes on the road to 1.0?

2) are there any articles about lessons learned from the Timber folks about
running Vector at scale?

~~~
binarylogic
Hey Lemmox, good questions:

1) Not currently, but it's certainly possible. We don't foresee any major
fundamental changes. The most likely change is around transforming.
Specifically, how you shape both log and metrics data structures. Right now
it's a little too piecemeal and we hope to provide ways to consolidate that
more. For example, we have a transform for adding, removing, renaming, and
coercing fields. We'll probably introduce a single transform to support that
or think about ways to support schemas. 2) Yep! We're organizing our content
and education strategy to start sharing this information. Expect to see high-
quality guides, blog posts, and comparisons in the next 6-12 months.

Hope that helps!

------
BubRoss
Of all the things to name a project these people named it after the most
commonly used data structure.

~~~
TeMPOraL
Or one of the most common mathematical terms in programming.

------
jedisct1
No comparison with Flowgger?
[https://github.com/awslabs/flowgger](https://github.com/awslabs/flowgger)

------
rsrsrs86
Terrible name choice...

------
dreyfiz
Impressive! I've been using Fluentd a lot, will look at this.

p.s. Search for "complaince" and fix the typo :-)

------
atonse
Does timber use Elixir for their ingestion pipeline?

